# Ski Sundown Bump or Bust Mogul Competition - 3/16/2008



## Greg (Jan 16, 2008)

The mogul competition at Ski Sundown in New Hartford, CT is a go! 

It will be held on *Sunday, March 16, 2008*. According to Chris Sullivan, mountain ops manager, the plan is to hold the competition on Temptor. This trail has decent pitch and good visibility from the base area. Through February 20, Temptor is used for prep school racing. At some point after that time, their current bump trail, Nor'easter, will be flattened and they will seed Temptor down to about the most uphill fan gun on Exhibition. The course will consist of two clear lines with two kickers in each line.

So get your practice in on Nor'easter folks!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok Greg.  We'll definitely try to make it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be there, can't wait! 

Should be fun, even if I get my ass handed to me...


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't make it... I'll be in Stowe that weekend.

I still want to get down there sometime though. Would it be better getting there while the bumps are on Nor'Easter, or should I wait until they get Temptor going?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2008)

excellent.  it'll be cool just to have temptor seeded instead of nor'easter.  little steeper and no twists in the trail which tend to muck up a good zipper line.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> excellent.  it'll be cool just to have temptor seeded instead of nor'easter.  little steeper and no twists in the trail which tend to muck up a good zipper line.



I kind of like the way the Nor'easter lines sort of waiver around and the trail twists a bit. Sorta more like a nat run up north despite it being a seeded bump run. But indeed, an actual course on Temptor to end out the season will be fun. I totally understand the need to flatten N'E if they seed a course on Temptor.

Zand - N'E is really pretty good right now. I have no idea how the course on Temptor will be so I can't comment on which would be better.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2008)

Will it be just a wide open event or offer different age classes?  Will you be a judge Greg?

Doubt I'll be able to make it, but either way I'm sure it will be a blast.  Bet the bumps will be nice and soft down south that weekend too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Will it be just a wide open event or offer different age classes?  Will you be a judge Greg?



Hopefully there will be some age classes. Judge? I'm competing brotha!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2008)

This is pretty cool...I am going to try to make it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there, can't wait!
> 
> Should be fun, even if I get my ass handed to me...



At least I will be there to make you look better.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE ill be there ! who is going to make AZ team shirts?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> NICE ill be there ! who is going to make AZ team shirts?



Good idea! :idea:


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

It's been listed on their Web site:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=319


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's been listed on their Web site:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=319



Saweeeet!  Can't wait, should be a good time.  Sounds like my family should be able to come watch too...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 4, 2008)

I am on the fence, I think i will need to ski Temptor with Bumps before I make my mind up. I know I will get my a$$ handed to me, but the only thing that I am worried about are the kickers. Never hit one before on a mogul course.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am on the fence, I think i will need to ski Temptor with Bumps before I make my mind up. I know I will get my a$$ handed to me, but the only thing that I am worried about are the kickers. Never hit one before on a mogul course.



So skip them. Typically, air is only 25% of the score. I certainly won't be throwing down anything that is less than laughable. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 6, 2008)

lets get a tentative roll call going...im in



Powhunter
Jonnypoach


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> lets get a tentative roll call going...im in





Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2008)

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
2knees IN IT TO WIN IT


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 7, 2008)

who's going to judge?


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
2knees IN IT TO WIN IT
Greg IN IT TO BEAT 2knees


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> bvibert
> 2knees IN IT TO WIN IT
> Greg IN IT TO BEAT 2knees



I think I will take the MR. evil approach.  I want to check out the course, see how my technique is doing at the time of the comp, and def bypass the air.  I would be a last minute entry.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I think I will take the MR. evil approach.  I want to check out the course, see how my technique is doing at the time of the comp, and def bypass the air.  I would be a last minute entry.



If you don't enter you'll be sorry you didn't after it's over. Those guys will be talking about it all year and you won't be part of it. Trust me Grass I am very wise. :wink: Enter and you'll have no regrets later.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you don't enter you'll be sorry you didn't after it's over. Those guys will be talking about it all year and you won't be part of it. Trust me Grass I am very wise. :wink: Enter and you'll have no regrets later.



The reason why I am still contemplating this is because of your earlier advice.  Regrets are something I don't like to have.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you don't enter you'll be sorry you didn't after it's over. Those guys will be talking about it all year and you won't be part of it. Trust me Grass I am very wise. :wink: Enter and you'll have no regrets later.




so true.  

HPD, i know its a long way for a little but any chance you can make it?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> so true.
> 
> HPD, i know its a long way for a little but any chance you can make it?



I'd love to Pat, but it is kinda long, and I'm in the one at Gore that weekend.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> The reason why I am still contemplating this is because of your earlier advice.  Regrets are something I don't like to have.



I didn't remember I gave you earlier advice. Dang it's tuff gettin old.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I think I will take the MR. evil approach.  I want to check out the course, see how my technique is doing at the time of the comp, and def bypass the air.  I would be a last minute entry.



Commit NOW!

*DO IT!!!*

*NOW!*

I don't think I'll be hitting the kickers, or at least not very well.  As long as I make it down the course in one piece I'll be happy, without crashing will be a bonus...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2008)

"You're old..."
-Beavis, or was it Butthead?



highpeaksdrifter said:


> I didn't remember I gave you earlier advice. Dang it's tuff gettin old.





			
				highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> I wish I wasn't so far away, I love bump comps.
> 
> Just get in anyway. You'll be a better bumper for it. It's a great experience. Don't worry, not everyone who enters these master comps is a great mogul skier.
> 
> It's a great day before, during and after the comp.



Locked thread with original post...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/22171-sundown-bump-competition-interest.html?highlight=sundown+interest


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

The details are up.  One thing i dont quite understand is the statement i pulled out.  so is it one run and done and that score is held up against the entire field?  that would mean even if you win, you're done.  
Sudden death implies if you lose to your competitor then you dont move forward but if you win you compete head to head until you are the last one standing. But it does say one run for each competitor.  anyway, greg or brian if you have a chance could you ask chris for just a little more clarity on that when you have a chance.  But what if you lose to your competitor but have a higher score then anyone else?  I'm totally confused.

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=319

*Competitors each get one run. Paris compete in a dual course with sudden death format.*


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> The details are up.  One thing i dont quite understand is the statement i pulled out.  so is it one run and done and that score is held up against the entire field?  that would mean even if you win, you're done.
> Sudden death implies if you lose to your competitor then you dont move forward but if you win you compete head to head until you are the last one standing. But it does say one run for each competitor.  anyway, greg or brian if you have a chance could you ask chris for just a little more clarity on that when you have a chance.  But what if you lose to your competitor but have a higher score then anyone else?  I'm totally confused.
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=319
> ...



Snowboarders welcome? :blink: _That _should be interesting...

Dual format is going to be crazy! Gonna be tough to not let your opponent psyche you out too much, i.e. if he pulls ahead you need to not feel compelled to catch up. I read the "one run" thing as lose once and you're done. This is going to be fun. The only thing I'm bummed about is the "19 and older" age bracket. Us 30+ guys are screwed if some 19 year old ripper shows up...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Snowboarders welcome? :blink: _That _should be interesting...
> 
> Dual format is going to be crazy! Gonna be tough to not let your opponent psyche you out too much, i.e. if he pulls ahead you need to not feel compelled to catch up. I read the "one run" thing as lose once and you're done. This is going to be fun. The only thing I'm bummed about is the "19 and older" age bracket. Us 30+ guys are screwed if some 19 year old ripper shows up...



honestly, i'm not worried about the age thing.  call it whatever you want, cause you know i dont have a big head, but i dont think anyone is gonna hit that course much faster than i will.  airs, i'll get killed.  you should feel the same way.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> honestly, i'm not worried about the age thing.  call it whatever you want, cause you know i dont have a big head, but i dont think anyone is gonna hit that course much faster than i will.  airs, i'll get killed.  you should feel the same way.



My approach is going to be to just ski cleanly. Turns are 50% of your score typically. Speed 25% and air 25%. I might be able to fall somewhere in the middle of the pack as far as speed goes, but I don't expect to score highly at all on air. If I can pull off clean single airs like a twister or spread, I'll be happy. Therefore, my best chance at being even remotely competitive is to just ski a consistent clean line and not crash after my feeble ass air attempts... :lol:

I'm really thinking about hitting the Sensation park tonight to get more comfortable with larger air.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm really thinking about hitting the Sensation park tonight to get more comfortable with larger air.



I would shoot some vid of that.  Guaranteed blooper clips.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I would shoot some vid of that.  Guaranteed blooper clips.



You might even get some video of me shedding some tears if I crash and land on my still sore hip... :lol: Might have to bring along the Cabrawlers too after all...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> You might even get some video of me shedding some tears if I crash and land on my still sore hip... :lol: Might have to bring along the Cabrawlers too after all...



you've heard of credit card air...  i think you invented bamboo pole air.  very similar but not as graceful. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> you've heard of credit card air...  i think you invented bamboo pole air.  very similar but not as graceful. ;-)



Indeed. Very rad.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

oh the heck with all this, wheres the trash talking.  the bravado.  the hip deep b.s.  COME ON we need to have some fun with this before hand so when we all crash and burn,  we can all rub it in.  None of this,  i'm just gonna give it my best effort crap.   

I'M GONNA KICK ALL YOUR ASSES!!!!!!!!

:flame:  :dunce:  :beer:

now back to reality.  I'm already nervous and its a month away.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'M GONNA KICK ALL YOUR ASSES!!!!!!!!
> 
> :flame:  :dunce:  :beer:



I'm definitely not going to kick _everyone's_ ass, but I'm sure as hell going to kick *yours*! 



2knees said:


> now back to reality.  I'm already nervous and its a month away.



I just can't wait until the course gets seeded to start practicing....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

I dunno about ya'll, but I aim to win and kick all ya'lls ass's.  I hope I get some mad steezy award for being the best!


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I dunno about ya'll, but I aim to win and kick all ya'lls ass's.  I hope I get some mad steezy award for being the best!



Pfft. :razz: Puh-leeze. :roll: I have a bit over 3 more weeks to prepare. I plan to look very much like this guy by then:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. :razz: Puh-leeze. :roll: I have a bit over 3 more weeks to prepare. I plan to look very much like this guy by then:



Better get yourself some new pants with knee flags on them first..   Then that might be good enough to get you second.  I'm not effin around here...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Better get yourself some new pants with knee flags on them first..   Then that might be good enough to get you second.  I'm not effin around here...



I'll duct tape on some bandanas if need be...  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2008)

1 duct tape X on each knee


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> 1 duct tape X on each knee



I'm actually thinking about printing out this pic and taping one on each knee:







Cuz that's what he's gonna look like when I get done with him... :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm actually thinking about printing out this pic and taping one on each knee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that's what I'm going to look like after you push me into the stream while I'm plastered from the celebratory champagne??

Sore loser.... :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So that's what I'm going to look like after you push me into the stream while I'm plastered from the celebratory champagne??
> 
> Sore loser.... :roll:
> 
> :lol:



Looking like that I'm sure they're not going to let you anywhere near the deck, not to mention the podium as they present me with my 1st place medal....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looking like that I'm sure they're not going to let you anywhere near the deck, not to mention the podium as they present me with my 1st place medal....



That's right I won't be anywhere near the podium when they award you the medal for 1st in the 18 and under girls category...

The only reason I won't be on the podium for the men's awards is because I'll still be lapping Temptor while you girly men are massaging the cramps out of each other's legs...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's right I won't be anywhere near the podium when they award you the medal for 1st in the 18 and under girls category...



Hey man, first place is first place...



bvibert said:


> The only reason I won't be on the podium for the men's awards is because I'll still be lapping Temptor while you girly men are massaging the cramps out of each other's legs...



That's good to hear. You'll certainly need all that practice to expect to have a respectable finish _next _year... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

oh yeah its now ON!!!!

brian, make sure you use those little pink girly poles of yours.  maybe the judges will see those and have some sympathy for you.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh yeah its now ON!!!!
> 
> brian, make sure you use those little pink girly poles of yours.  maybe the judges will see those and have some sympathy for you.



Yep - And you be sure to use those ridiculously bent poles of yours for the same reason...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep - And you be sure to use those ridiculously bent poles of yours for the same reason...




i could beat you using floorlamps as poles, who you kiddin.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> i could beat you using floorlamps as poles, who you kiddin.



Keep out of this. This trash talking was meant for those of us that actually will be competitive...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Keep out of this. This trash talking was meant for those of us that actually will be competitive...



the only thing you're competiting for is the right to carry my trophy back to my car.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> the only thing you're competiting for is the right to carry my trophy back to my car.



No problem, man. Those 4th place medals do get a bit heavy.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

You guys are just jealous that a guy with a set of girlie 'clown poles' is going to whoop your ass's...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Well? That's all you punks got? Your trash talking is about as feeble as your bump skiing...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. :razz: Puh-leeze. :roll: I have a bit over 3 more weeks to prepare. I plan to look very much like this guy by then:




un-freaking real where this sport has gone since I grew up idolizing Nelson Carmichael and Edgar Grospiron.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well? That's all you punks got? Your trash talking is about as feeble as your bump skiing...




no, i just feel bad for you.  You're so backseat you should just strap your skis to the bottom of one of these and let it rip.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> un-freaking real where this sport has gone since I grew up idolizing Nelson Carmichael and Edgar Grospiron.



DUDE!  Edgar was the bomb.  never hear his name anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> DUDE!  Edgar was the bomb.  never hear his name anymore.



probably the most dominant bumper of any era and as good as anyone today in terms of speed and form.  It's just the airs today that drops my jaw.  Back then inverts weren't even sactioned.  Heck I don't think they were when Mosely won and he almost got dq'd with his borderline invert.  

today it's anything goes and the stuff they do is mind blowing


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> no, i just feel bad for you.  You're so backseat you should just strap your skis to the bottom of one of these and let it rip.  :lol:



I'm seriously LOL at that one!

Well played sir! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> probably the most dominant bumper of any era and as good as anyone today in terms of speed and form.  It's just the airs today that drops my jaw.  Back then inverts weren't even sactioned.  Heck I don't think they were when Mosely won and he almost got dq'd with his borderline invert.
> 
> today it's anything goes and the stuff they do is mind blowing



they do aerials now that would've qualified in straight aerial comps on the 80's.  It's totally sick, i agree.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> no, i just feel bad for you.  You're so backseat you should just strap your skis to the bottom of one of these and let it rip.  :lol:



You're so stiff legged and you hinge so much it looks like you're trying to do deadlifts down the trail:






Too bad it hasn't helped your physique at all... 

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

*On a serious note...*

On a more serious note, the folks at Sundown are trying to line up three judges for the event. Since this is the first comp they've done in a few years, they don't have people immediately on hand. If anyone knows someone (not necessarily a pro; just someone with a good understanding of what to look for) or has any other ideas, let me know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> On a more serious note, the folks at Sundown are trying to line up three judges for the event. Since this is the first comp they've done in a few years, they don't have people immediately on hand. If anyone knows someone (not necessarily a pro; just someone with a good understanding of what to look for) or has any other ideas, let me know.




I would recommend them calling Killington Mountain School.  



This really sounds like a fun event, too bad Sundown is a solid five hours from other wise I'd hit it up.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I would recommend them calling Killington Mountain School.
> 
> 
> 
> This really sounds like a fun event, too bad Sundown is a solid five hours from other wise I'd hit it up.




come on down, you can take shit from us in person.  i'll put you up at my house.  beer and buds on me.

you have to give us some video to work with before hand though.  If you're too good, i'll give you directions to the north end of hartford instead of my house.  lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> come on down, you can take shit from us in person.  i'll put you up at my house.  beer and buds on me.
> 
> you have to give us some video to work with before hand though.  If you're too good, i'll give you directions to the north end of hartford instead of my house.  lol



as that were you head to get your buds, Albany Street?

It would be a good time I'm sure....just a bit of a hall for a Sunday event.  If it were a Saturday, I'd be all over it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Pat sucks at bump skiing so bad that he's trying to find guys who suck even more at it than him to enter, so they make him look better.  

Here's a hint Pat; It won't matter how many gapers you get to enter, I'm still gonna kick your ass!  You and Greg will be lucky if you even have a chance at 2nd, though I'm fairly sure you'll beat Greg...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

You guys keep talking so big. I should throw my name in the hat and put you all to shame.



























<insert sarcasm here>


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pat sucks at bump skiing so bad that he's trying to find guys who suck even more at it than him to enter, so they make him look better.
> 
> Here's a hint Pat; It won't matter how many gapers you get to enter, I'm still gonna kick your ass!  You and Greg will be lucky if you even have a chance at 2nd, though I'm fairly sure you'll beat Greg...




woah there buddy....you sayin' I suck and I'm a gaper????


I see how you work.  Pull in the innocent bystanders to fortify your smack


perhaps i do suck at bumps,  then again perhaps I don't


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You guys keep talking so big. I should throw my name in the hat and put you all to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I hadn't known you were married, that statement might have been interpreted in an entirely different way :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> woah there buddy....you sayin' I suck and I'm a gaper????
> 
> 
> I see how you work.  Pull in the innocent bystanders to fortify your smack
> ...



Hey, you posted in this thread, so you're fair game in my book. 

Sounds like you're just too chicken to come and get your ass kicked!  That's alright, I can wait another year if you want to practice some more first...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hey, you posted in this thread, so you're fair game in my book.
> 
> Sounds like you're just too chicken to come and get your ass kicked!  That's alright, I can wait another year if you want to practice some more first...




B takin the gloves off.

Dont worry about brian, with all his head bobbin and hip checkin, he looks more like a rooster feeding than a human trying to ski bumps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hey, you posted in this thread, so you're fair game in my book.
> 
> Sounds like you're just too chicken to come and get your ass kicked!  That's alright, I can wait another year if you want to practice some more first...




Your probably right, I should wait another year and practice.  If I'm going to make things fair for you, I should work on riding bumps switch first.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

you chumps sure talk a lot of smack.....Grandpa powhunter has the week of the 9th  -16th off...rather then staying up at killington that week, ive decided on a sundown marathon week...ill be able to do that course blindfolded!!!   Ive been working on fine tuning my dinner roll....and the triple grab 720 heli is getting better.......


steve


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> you chumps sure talk a lot of smack.....Grandpa powhunter has the week of the 9th  -16th off...rather then staying up at killington that week, ive decided on a sundown marathon week...ill be able to do that course blindfolded!!!   Ive been working on fine tuning my dinner roll....and the triple grab 720 heli is getting better.......
> 
> 
> steve



ooooh fresh meat.

Steve, there is no geritol division you do know.  What happens if your colostomy bag breaks while you try to keep up with the under 50 crowd?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 20, 2008)

whos judgin?


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> whos judgin?



It turns out a fella named Dave Lemelin will be judging. He has judged comps at Mount Snow, Okemo, and Killington so the comp should have some legitimacy. Does his name ring a bell with anybody?


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> ooooh fresh meat.
> 
> Steve, there is no geritol division you do know.  What happens if your colostomy bag breaks while you try to keep up with the under 50 crowd?



Wow. You're brutal. Give the old fart a break. I'm just wondering how he's going to get his walker on the lift...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> B takin the gloves off.
> 
> Dont worry about brian, with all his head bobbin and hip checkin, he looks more like a rooster feeding than a human trying to ski bumps.



Pat, that is brutally funny.

Sorry B.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Pat, that is brutally funny.
> 
> Sorry B.



It's so funny because it's true.  I can't disagree with that...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's so funny because it's true.  I can't disagree with that...



hardly brian, i was busting balls.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

Dual format is sick. My TiVo caught this event from earlier this month at Deer Valley. Just a little something to get you guys pumped:



WCers are rad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2008)

I think watching dual format for the pros is pretty cool, but I think amateur competitions are best in a solo format.  It takes a lot of experience to be able to block out the other skier and just focus on your own skiing.  IMO solo format produces more impressive runs in lower levels of competition.  Also, less pressure with people tending to have more fun.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I think watching dual format for the pros is pretty cool, but I think amateur competitions are best in a solo format.  It takes a lot of experience to be able to block out the other skier and just focus on your own skiing.  IMO solo format produces more impressive runs in lower levels of competition.  Also, less pressure with people tending to have more fun.



I tend to agree, but it is what it is. It's still going to be a blast. Again, my approach is going to be to ski cleanly and not psyche out if (when  ) my opponent pulls away. My goal is just to advance a few times, quite honestly. That, and to support the event so the mogul philosophy they've adopted sticks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I tend to agree, but it is what it is. It's still going to be a blast. Again, my approach is going to be to ski cleanly and not psyche out if (when  ) my opponent pulls away. My goal is just to advance a few times, quite honestly. That, and to support the event so the mogul philosophy they've adopted sticks.



I would do the same.  Perhaps that commitment will carry momentum for you into next season and have a weekly competition.  Friday night one run comp, winner gets a burger and a beer at the mountain lodge. Then perhaps a bigger prize for the season series winner.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I tend to agree, but it is what it is. It's still going to be a blast. Again, my approach is going to be to ski cleanly and not psyche out if (when  ) my opponent pulls away. *My goal is just to advance a few times*, quite honestly. That, and to support the event so the mogul philosophy they've adopted sticks.



Who/what determines the seedings?


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Who/what determines the seedings?



There's at least one judge on board at this point. The guy's name is Dave Lemelin and he's judged bump comps at Mount Snow, Killington and Okemo.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> There's at least one judge on board at this point. The guy's name is Dave Lemelin and he's judged bump comps at Mount Snow, Killington and Okemo.



I get that, but who determines who goes against who to start and then how it progresses. For example, you don't want the top 2 guys going against each other in the first round.

Duel format is tricker then just being judged and scored one at a time. I get it's just for fun so maybe just luck of the draw?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm guessing the initial seeding will be just be luck of the draw, but I haven't heard anything definitive...


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm guessing the initial seeding will be just be luck of the draw, but I haven't heard anything definitive...



I would imagine it's going to be pretty casual. Anyway, I got some detail about the course. They want to do one kicker on the steep section and another as the trail merges with Exhibition. They are also going to bring the bumps almost halfway down Ex. :-o

This is not going to be your standard FIS style course. The more I think about it, the more I like it. It's going to be looooong. Better work on getting your wind up. This almost sounds like a bump endurance competition.... :lol:

I think part of the goal is to make the competition visible from the base. Anyway, it should be interesting and it's no doubt going to be a helluva lot of fun!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> They are also going to bring the bumps almost halfway down Ex.:


:blink:

Ani idea when they are going to have the bumps from the base of temptor down Ex seeded? I was having enough trouble making it down temptor with out stopping (or falling). I am going to need a couple of nights on the full course before I decide to race or not.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> :blink:
> 
> Ani idea when they are going to have the bumps from the base of temptor down Ex seeded? I was having enough trouble making it down temptor with out stopping (or falling). I am going to need a couple of nights on the full course before I decide to race or not.



After the Senior Games & Special Olympics which I believe are this week.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I would imagine it's going to be pretty casual. Anyway, I got some detail about the course. They want to do one kicker on the steep section and another as the trail merges with Exhibition. They are also going to bring the bumps almost halfway down Ex. :-o
> 
> This is not going to be your standard FIS style course. The more I think about it, the more I like it. It's going to be looooong. Better work on getting your wind up. This almost sounds like a bump endurance competition.... :lol:
> 
> I think part of the goal is to make the competition visible from the base. Anyway, it should be interesting and it's no doubt going to be a helluva lot of fun!



that is one long course.  Lots of flats in there too.  this should be real interesting.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> that is one long course.  Lots of flats in there too.  this should be real interesting.



My impression too. Apparently, they want to improve the pitch by manipulating the snow at the top of Exhibition. I still don't know how much of a change you can really make though. Anyway, perhaps once it gets warm, some better lines and troughs will form in the flat area. Another concern I have is the beginners killing any decent lines that show up on Exhibition. My suggestion for the course was what we talked about last night. I would even forgo one of the kickers if there isn't room for two. Anyway start working on the endurance... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> My impression too. Apparently, they want to improve the pitch by manipulating the snow at the top of Exhibition. I still don't know how much of a change you can really make though. Anyway, perhaps once it gets warm, some better lines and troughs will form in the flat area. Another concern I have is the beginners killing any decent lines that show up on Exhibition. My suggestion for the course was what we talked about last night. I would even forgo one of the kickers if there isn't room for two. Anyway start working on the endurance... :lol:



As far as the bumps going down Ex are concerned, the last I heard they were planning on fencing them off so that you could only hit them by coming down Temptor..


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> As far as the bumps going down Ex are concerned, the last I heard they were planning on fencing them off so that you could only hit them by coming down Temptor..



Now that would definitely help!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm guessing the initial seeding will be just be luck of the draw, but I haven't heard anything definitive...



I hope i draw a snowboarder.  Or greg.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> :blink:
> 
> Ani idea when they are going to have the bumps from the base of temptor down Ex seeded? I was having enough trouble making it down temptor with out stopping (or falling). I am going to need a couple of nights on the full course before I decide to race or not.



Just do it!  It's all for fun.  So what if you fall?  I bet lots of folks do, I wouldn't be surprised if I did...


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> Or greg.



Now why on earth would you want to be eliminated right away? That's no fun...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just do it!  It's all for fun.  So what if you fall?  I bet lots of folks do, I wouldn't be surprised if I did...



I wouldn't be surprised if you fall either.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just do it!  It's all for fun.  So what if you fall?  I bet lots of folks do, I wouldn't be surprised if I did...



Brian's right. All you girlie men that are on the fence need to sack up and just do it. The more support we can show for the event the better. The best way to do that is by entering. If you get eliminated in round 1, who cares? You can all just watch me kick Pat's ass then.

I know once those kickers are up, I'm going to spend a lot of time practicing. Hit the jump, stop, take off skis, hike back up, repeat. That's the only chance I will have at being able to throw down something that isn't totally pathetic. Even with the practice, it'll probably be pathetic... :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope red guy is there. I want to find out who he is and invite him to the forum...


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the fact that they're pushing this on the snow report and on the snow phone!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

It looks like someone else will have to win this comp.  I'm 100% out.  It looks like I will be skiing somewhere in VT on Saturday.  Then at 9 am on Sunday morning I have a lax game down in Norwalk.  My bumping would look worse than usual after playing the entire 100 minutes game.   I'm hoping to haul a$# up to New Hartford to root you guys on.....  might, excuse me, will have a cooler of beers with me.


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

You can hang out on the deck with me and the kids.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

severine said:


> You can hang out on the deck with me and the kids.



I'm hoping wifey and our little guy will come as well.  I think Marge said she might be filming.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2008)

They started working on the 1st set of kickers yesterday and should finish them today.  Then they're going to build the second set when they seed the rest of the bumps.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm hoping wifey and our little guy will come as well.  I think Marge said she might be filming.



Yup, Imma camp me up a good spot in the woods and film all yous guys  Unless they kick me out of the woods, then I s'pose I'll be camping me up a good spot at the bottom of the race...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> They started working on the 1st set of kickers yesterday and should finish them today.  Then they're going to build the second set when they seed the rest of the bumps.




just in time for the monsoon?

thats a bit odd.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe this is new information as I don't remember seeing it before:



> Qualifying rounds begin at 1pm. Top 16 competitors are paired to compete in a dual course with sudden death format.



So qualifying runs sound like they will be as singles which should help to get warmed up. So here's the latest roll call:

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
2knees 
Greg

Who else is in? Has anyone seen/skied the upper kicker yet?


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> So here's the latest roll call:
> 
> Powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> ...



Count me in.  I haven't even seen or skied Temptor since they seeded it so I have no knowledge of the course, let alone any sort of upper kicker.  :lol:  Looks like I've got some work to do before now and next Sunday.  It should be fun.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I believe this is new information as I don't remember seeing it before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that makes more sense.  therefor you wont have two of the better people going head to head right off the bat.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2008)

I was there yesterday.  Bumps softened up real nice around the time I left.  The first set of bumps were in decent shape.  That flat "no man's land" section in the middle is trash.  Weird, odd shaped bumps, and scattered ruts.  The steep section is holding up well.  I stopped after about 6-8 bumps on the top of the steep section and noticed that it seemed like a few bumps were missing.  I could reach my pole out up and down the fall line and not come close to touching a bump.  I finally realized that this is where the kickers would be built.  I didn't see the kickers set up before but I'm guessing they axed them and will start from scratch.  I could be worng but none of those bumps looked like a kicker to me.  The last flat section at the bottom is pretty rough.  Little mounds everywhere, no real troughs.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hope the kickers go in soon. That's the part that I really need to practice. I still think they should blow off that bottom stretch and just do a short course with a single kicker. The lower part of Temptor just never really took shape it seems. Too flat.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 8, 2008)

When we were there on Monday night there was a section in the middle of the steep part of temptor were thet had removed a row or two of bumps for the first kicker. I would have thought the kickers would have been built by now.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2008)

i would guess they were waiting for the rain to pass.  no point in building a kicker with 3 inches in the forecast.  i'll just get trashed.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll try to get an update this week regarding the plan for the kickers and the additional seeding down Exhibiton. Brian mentioned the first kicker will be a standard type kicker in a bump course, while the bottom one will be a table top. Hope I can get up enough balls to make the landing area. Should be interesting... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll try to get an update this week regarding the plan for the kickers and the additional seeding down Exhibiton. Brian mentioned the first kicker will be a standard type kicker in a bump course, while the bottom one will be a table top. Hope I can get up enough balls to make the landing area. Should be interesting... :lol:



The latest I heard was that it was going to be two regular kickers, no more mention of the table top jump...


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2008)

i might go over there tomarrow (sunday) to see whats going on


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

It also looks like snowboarders are their own category which is good. No skier vs. snowboarder duals which would be rather silly...


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

The latest from Mr. Sullivan:



> Right now Temptor is firm and somewhat reflective. However the forecast for the week is sunny and warm. Those bumps are on a deep base and are showing no dirt in the troughs. They should improve when they get skied this week. Sunday the 16th is forecasted in the mid 40’s.
> 
> We will do something with the end of the course Tuesday overnight. Wed. & Thur. Will be in the high 40’s low 50’s, working them in should be no problem. Worst case, it doesn’t work out and, we flatten the new part and end where it is right now. However, I do think it will work.
> 
> ...



:lol: Chris is a good guy.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2008)

Love his last line.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Love his last line.



My reply:


> Thanks for the info, Chris. I have no doubt that you already think I'm insane. And I'm okay with that...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty diplomatic first line if you ask me.

I'm heading up there later I'll report back.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pretty diplomatic first line if you ask me.
> 
> I'm heading up there later I'll report back.



They might not be terrible later this afternoon. Only mid-30's, but the mid-March sun is strong. Stick to the sunny bumps and take some pics.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 9, 2008)

so a quick question maybe someone will know, for the comp, will it start at the temptor/ nor ester split or the tempotor head wall? im assumming since  after the split temptor has that extreamly flat section it will start at the head wall


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> so a quick question maybe someone will know, for the comp, will it start at the temptor/ nor ester split or the tempotor head wall? im assumming since  after the split temptor has that extreamly flat section it will start at the head wall



Yes. The top of the steep section. There's no way the could judge any further up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm heading up there later I'll report back.



Well? Where the hell is Brian? I need to know what these bumps look like!


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2008)

He decided to help out and is currently working.  He'll be getting out around 10PM or so.  I'll be sure to remind him that you're waiting for an update.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

severine said:


> He decided to help out and is currently working.  He'll be getting out around 10PM or so.  I'll be sure to remind him that you're waiting for an update.



Man....what nerve. Now I have to wait until _tomorrow morning_ for a report...? Geez... :roll:


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL!  Never knew he was such a party animal, eh?





Me neither.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2008)

I only had a chance to make 6 or so runs and I wasn't able to get out there until like 4 so I missed the softest they likely were.  The first two runs were pretty rough.  The upper section is in tough shape and the middle section more closely resembled a skating rink than a ski trail.  On the lower section I, for some reason, took the left line first which was pretty shaded and probably hadn't seen much sun.  It was, err uh, rough to say the least.  Real firm with some pretty slick spots thrown in for good measure.  The second run I took a more line more to the right so it was in the sun more.  It was better, but not by much.  I took a short break to go fetch my camera which I had forgotten inside.  When I came back I noticed that there was a very definite track down the right side all the way from the top of the run, one that someone had run numerous times.  There was actually some looser stuff there and was pretty edgable.  Unfortunately the far right line is a little sketchy as far as the bumps shapes and spacing go, but it wasn't too bad.  I stuck with that line for the remainder of my runs and had a fun time.  I probably should have made an effort to get out there earlier and get some more practice, but it just didn't work out that way.

Here's some pics, but they don't do the sketchiness justice:

Top section:







After the turn:




The flats:




Lower:







You can see the bumps didn't loose too much of their size or shape.  I think they'll be quite good with some warmer temperatures and people skiing them back in more...


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Lower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Lower Temptor still looks great. Still good coverage and nice lines. We just need some warmth. I feel better now. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

*Article*

I just published an article about the comp:

http://news.alpinezone.com/25365/

Thanks Brian for the pic and Pat for the quote.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The flats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap that first pic is brutal just to look at.

Bumps look damn good considering.  seem a little more rounded then prior to the rain but nothing drastic at all.

They're tough as nails.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> Bumps look damn good considering.  seem a little more rounded then prior to the rain but nothing drastic at all.



Some warmth, sun and ripper traffic and those babies will grow and evolve into beautiful works of art.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)

oh and for anyone interested, i'll be there tomorrow with Greg.  The more people we can get the better.  We need to get those things shaped up for our contest.

I'm bringing a collapsable shovel with me.  If they get soft enough, we can shape out any rough spots.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just published an article about the comp:
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/25365/
> 
> Thanks Brian for the pic and Pat for the quote.



Nice work Greg!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh and for anyone interested, i'll be there tomorrow with Greg.  The more people we can get the better.  We need to get those things shaped up for our contest.
> 
> I'm bringing a collapsable shovel with me.  If they get soft enough, we can shape out any rough spots.



Are you guys going to be there on Tues or Weds? Or both nights?

we were planning on heading out in Weds as usuall, but we might be able to do tuesday as well.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are you guys going to be there on Tues or Weds? Or both nights?
> 
> we were planning on heading out in Weds as usuall, but we might be able to do tuesday as well.



I want to do two afternoons and an evening this week. Tomorrow afternoon is a definite. Then it will be weather-dependent.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2008)

What evening are you skiing? Either night we cannot get there until 6:00 at the earliest.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What evening are you skiing? Either night we cannot get there until 6:00 at the earliest.



Aiming for Wednesday night like usual, but it will be weather-dependent.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, Tim. Thanks for letting me know what I'm doing this week... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Wow, Tim. Thanks for letting me know what I'm doing this week... :roll:




Your welcome:lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

Current roll call:

powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
2knees
Greg
madskier6

Who else is in?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 12, 2008)

What time is the comp starting?  Training runs beforehand?


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> What time is the comp starting?  Training runs beforehand?



http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=322


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Current roll call:
> 
> powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> ...



where are Mr. Evil, Grassi, beetlenut, MrMagic, MRGisevil, and Marc?

come on guys!

I'll give downhill a pass cause he's old and broken.  ok just broken.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 12, 2008)

<-- broken


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> come on guys!



No kidding. Come on people!!! We need to show support for this event. Just enter. If you don't qualify, you don't qualify. Who cares? You never know what the other skiers will be like and you might surprise yourself...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, just enter.  I am, I don't expect to do well, but I want to support the event.  I'd like for them to do it again next year...

Mr.Evil, MrMagic, and Marc should all be signing up!

Marge, are you still going to come and take video?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish Blue mountain had a bump competition..the bumps last night were primo..


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wish Blue mountain had a bump competition..the bumps last night were primo..



Hop on 95 North on Sunday and do the Sundown comp, Steeziboy.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 12, 2008)

How would I get there from say..  exit 17 (84) on 87?  Can't see anything good on the map


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

If it were within 3 hours Id be on it like Spitzer on a hooker, but unfortunately its just a bit out of range for a day trip for a Sunday for me.  If it were a Saturday I might've considered the 4 hour ride....but that's pushing it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> How would I get there from say..  exit 17 (84) on 87?  Can't see anything good on the map



84 --> 8 --> 202 --> 219


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> 84 --> 8 --> 202 --> 219



i jacked these off their website.  

I-84E to Rt. 8N in Waterbury. Stay on Rt. 8N to Exit 44. Take right off exit onto Rt. 202E for 5.5 miles to Rt. 219N. Take a left onto Rt. 219N and go 6.5 miles, turn right on Ratlum Rd. Ski Sundown is .5 mile on the right. 


The turn onto Ratlum is shortly after a green expansion bridge.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> i jacked these off their website.



Indeed. Their Web site is pretty informative... :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2008)

You are killing me Pat.  Besides not being skilled enought to enter I have a lax game in the morning.  I will be lucky to be on skis by the afternoon.  I think MrsGrassi and I might be there to watch and get a few runs in.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have a lax game in the morning.



I see your priorities are still all screwed up. It's still ski season, dude... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I see your priorities are still all screwed up. It's still ski season, dude... :roll:



I know I know... I'll be there, and most likely slightly inebriated, to cheer you guys on.  I don't think my "flyin' gaper" will score me many points off the kicker.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 12, 2008)

Wish I could be there too guys, I'm Mr. Mom that weekend, wife's out of town. Still looking forward to some warm Wednesday evenings. How many more Wednesday nights are left anyway? I'll anxiously be waiting for the video! ;-)


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't see anything in the event description about a minimum age to enter, just "18 & under."  My 9-year old & 14-year old sons both want to enter the bump contest.  How could I possibly say no to them?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I didn't see anything in the event description about a minimum age to enter, just "18 & under."  My 9-year old & 14-year old sons both want to enter the bump contest.  How could I possibly say no to them?



I don't see why not, that would be awesome!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I didn't see anything in the event description about a minimum age to enter, just "18 & under."  My 9-year old & 14-year old sons both want to enter the bump contest.  How could I possibly say no to them?



that is so excellent!

My 4 year old is on my case bigtime.  She wants to go and BAD.  gonna get her out next week.

Bring the pow boards to handicap yourself.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup- I'll still be there to video. Having my t-shirt printed as we speak.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yup- I'll still be there to video. Having my t-shirt printed as we speak.



If you're serious about videotaping the event, perhaps we can get Chris Sullivan to let you up on the course somewhere. Your t-shirt can act as a press pass. :lol: I plan to video when and where I can.

Seriously, the kickers at the bottom are so large it's going to make viewing the upper course where the best bumps are difficult. I asked Chris Sullivan what the judge's vantage point will be.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> If you're serious about videotaping the event, perhaps we can get Chris Sullivan to let you up on the course somewhere. Your t-shirt can act as a press pass. :lol: I plan to video when and where I can.
> 
> Seriously, the kickers at the bottom are so large it's going to make viewing the upper course where the best bumps are difficult. I asked Chris Sullivan what the judge's vantage point will be.



Yes, I am planning on videotaping it... at least, as much as the battery life on my camera allows. I was kind of thinking I'd go rambo and hide in the woods halfway down the course... but if Chris wants to let me up there, that's cool too :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yes, I am planning on videotaping it... at least, as much as the battery life on my camera allows. I was kind of thinking I'd go rambo and hide in the woods halfway down the course... but if Chris wants to let me up there, that's cool too :lol:



Time to buy a back-up battery. I'll mention it to Chris.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 13, 2008)

So, Timmy...up for a trip to BestBuy ?


----------



## crank (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm interested in coming up.  Probably won't compete, but I have a really nice video camera that I am just learning how to use.  If I could get a good position to tape from I would tape it and edit something together.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

Latest info from Chris:



> We, have two judges lined up. They will be in two different spots. They have the option of judging from either of the two film platforms.
> 
> On skiers left just below the start we will set up a scaffold and near the bottom we will park our man lift. The basket can be extended 45 feet over the trail. That should make for some good footage.
> 
> I only have one HD recorder. If you know of anyone with another that would like to film let me know. I’ll set them up in the top scaffold. They have to have HD, we may try T.V. adds next year.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Our camera is not HD


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2008)

Tim, are you going to enter the competition??


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2008)

Not sure yet. I am a little bumded that the upper kicker is the full width of the course. It means I cannot go around it. :angry:

I have a hard enough time landing off of small 1 to 2 foot jumps.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Our camera is not HD



Uhm...Tim....yes it is?


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Uhm...Tim....yes it is?


I thought it was but when he posted that, I figured he knew better. 

Does that mean you'll be the "official" videographer now?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 14, 2008)

severine said:


> I thought it was but when he posted that, I figured he knew better.
> 
> Does that mean you'll be the "official" videographer now?



No, he's right. The upscale version of our camera is. Ours is able to shoot very high-quality footage, but not "HD".


----------



## Paul (Mar 14, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Uhm...Tim....yes it is?



If you got the camera from your camera thread, then Tim is correct. It has a HDD (Hard Disk Drive) But is not HD (High Definition, 1050 lines of resolution)

I believe Chris is referring to High-Def, as he mentions television spots. If anyone has a HD camera, I have HD editing software.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Not sure yet. I am a little bumded that the upper kicker is the full width of the course. It means I cannot go around it. :angry:
> 
> I have a hard enough time landing off of small 1 to 2 foot jumps.



The upper jump that runs the width of the trail is more of roller, very easy to just ski over.  I believe they are going to add some lips (they may have already) to add some pop, but I doubt they'll go all the way across...

Just enter, it'll be fun either way!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Not sure yet. I am a little bumded that the upper kicker is the full width of the course. It means I cannot go around it. :angry:
> 
> I have a hard enough time landing off of small 1 to 2 foot jumps.



BTW, if a big oaf such as myself can land these things, then a ninja such as yourself should have no problems.


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, if a big oaf such as myself can land these things, then a ninja such as yourself should have no problems.


And you'll probably have more finesse, too!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, if a big oaf such as myself can land these things, then a ninja such as yourself should have no problems.



Contrary to popular belief, us "ninja":roll: like to keep out feet on the ground. And when they do leave the ground it is becuase someone threw my a$$. 

I bet I would have the most gracefull fall off the kicker, is there a prize for that?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Contrary to popular belief, us "ninja":roll: like to keep out feet on the ground. And when they do leave the ground it is becuase someone threw my a$$.


Yeah, but you gotta have pretty good balance, no?  That's something that I don't posses much of...



MR. evil said:


> I bet I would have the most gracefull fall off the kicker, is there a prize for that?



Well, it couldn't be any less graceful than my face plant off the lower kicker the other night...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but you gotta have pretty good balance, no?  That's something that I don't posses much of...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it couldn't be any less graceful than my face plant off the lower kicker the other night...




I have great balance, but it actually comes back to bite me in the rear when skiing. It is very hard for mw to lean / get my weight foward on skiis becuase I have been trained to stay vertical. In judo or aikido once your balance / center goes forward, backwards or to the side just a little bit you become very easy to throw.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

Again, the upper roller jump, while full width, can be skied over without mandatory air.


----------



## crank (Mar 14, 2008)

So I'm coming and bringing my good camera.  I spoke to Chris, briefly, he said they would find a place for me to shoot.  (I have a prosumer model mini DV, no hi-def.).  Hope to meet some of you AZers there.  I'll be wearing ancient, yellow Lange TII boots and my Salomon Crossmax Pilot 10's.

Hope we get a nice, warmish day.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2008)

crank said:


> So I'm coming and bringing my good camera.  I spoke to Chris, briefly, he said they would find a place for me to shoot.  (I have a prosumer model mini DV, no hi-def.).  Hope to meet some of you AZers there.  I'll be wearing ancient, yellow Lange TII boots and my Salomon Crossmax Pilot 10's.
> 
> Hope we get a nice, warmish day.



nice.  the az crew should be easy to spot.  alot of gray hair, thinning hair and bad legs!



As far as the upper "roller" goes, like greg said, it is totally something you can just ski over.  There are 2 defined kickers on it now.  You can lauch yourself into the atmosphere if you're not careful with the speed you carry out of that upper line.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> There are 2 defined kickers on it now.  You can lauch yourself into the atmosphere if you're not careful with the speed you carry out of that upper line.



Did they shovel those in this afternoon?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Did they shovel those in this afternoon?



not really shoveled in, just two lips higher then the rest of the roller.  Both had awesome landings.  

I was having alot of trouble getting forward after the landing.  i really wish i couldve stayed another couple of hours.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, good luck this weekend.  Rip it up!

There better be video.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2008)

So I've heard of people putting patches on their knees and even spray paint.  Some crazy people actually go out and buy bump pants.  ;-)  Who is going to rock some duct tape Xs on their knees tomorrow?


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> So I've heard of people putting patches on their knees and even spray paint.  Some crazy people actually go out and buy bump pants.  ;-)  Who is going to rock some duct tape Xs on their knees tomorrow?



:idea: Brian?! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> :idea: Brian?! :lol:



I might do it despite being just a spectator.  But I don't want it to clash with the hounds-tooth. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

Weather looks decent. Only going to get down to around 30 tonight. Showery with a high of 44 tomorrow so the bumps should be soft. When is everyone planning on getting there? Depending on whether I think the bumps will be soft early, I might be there as early as 9 am. If it's cold in the morning, I'll wait 60-90 minutes. Registration is 11 am remember!


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Brian is planning on being there by 10AM.  We'll be coming sometime closer to 2PM to watch from the deck (and hopefully the kids behave).


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

were gonna try to get there around 10...my son and my friend from idaho are gonna board and watch...the website said registration is  until 12;30.....what are the plans for apre ski???   tailgate party if the weather holds out??  any ideas??  that duct tape idea is insane...i would do 2 Xs on the knees...so far jonnypoach is in the lead  with his krylon primer paint on his knees...see ya tomorrow...

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2008)

what time does the comp start?  i will be there, possibly with the mrs and the little one.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 15, 2008)

1-3


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Current roll call:
> 
> powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> ...



Let's update the roll call.  I'll be there with 2 of my sons who will be competing in the 18 & under category.  It should be a great day!  Anyone else definitely in other than people on the above list?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Luck to all who are competing.  I'm sure it will be a total BLAST!


Kudos to Sundown for their commitment to the great discipline of bump skiing.  I wish all areas in the Northeast did the same.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Anyone else definitely in other than people on the above list?



That's all I'm aware of.

Still nice and warm out at the mountain at 38*F. The bumps shouldn't firm up too much tonight, if at all. I'm sure by 1 pm, they'll be back to epic status, especially considering some expected showers and temps in the 40's. Not the 50 degrees and bluebird skies we were all hoping for, but at least the bumps will be soft.

I'll be there around 10 am. See you all tomorrow! This is going to be fun.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

Temps stayed above freezing last night and we might score a light rain shower this morning so the bumps should be pretty soft.

Good luck to all the AZers competing. Today is gonna be fun. Leaving for the mountain in an hour or so.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll be leaving soon, unfortunately I was convinced to go out for drinks with some co-workers after Sundown closed last night..  Until 3am..  Needless to say I'm a bit on the tired side today, and feeling pretty stupid for staying out so late... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2008)

leaving now.  I'm already shitting my pants.  Dont know why i have such butterflies.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2008)

Wish I could have gone... still sick and now both the kids are, too.  Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry I had to bail on you guys. I took a good fall right before I met you guys. After sitting n the deck for a bit, the pain in my knee got worst and started to swell so I decided to go home so I could ice it and pop a pain med.

Now I bummed that I am missing watching you guys compete.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 16, 2008)

any reports?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 16, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> any reports?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/25615-ski-sundown-3-16-08-bump-bust-mogul-competition.html#post247744

Trip report section...:idea::dunce::razz:


----------

